# Great for a cyclone?????



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

I ran across this company named US Plastics who of course make stuff out of plastic. Among that stuff are tanks with cone shaped bottoms. They have them in a wide variety of sizes and prices. What i was thinking is one of them would make a darn nice cyclone. Below is a drawing of one of their tanks. It has a screw on 12" cap on the top center to.
Tell me what yall think. Oh yeah this tank cost $122.00. Hmmm with shipping this may not be cheaper than buying a ready made cyclone.


----------



## Saw Dust Rules (Jul 21, 2018)

Way too expensive! Check out Oneida Air Systems for a whole lot less money and made in the US. They have a solution for everyone. You could also make your own for much less than what you would spend for the tapered container, hose fittings... there are some YouTube vids which do a nice comparison of several commercially products.


----------

